# Tool box



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

I found this little (10" x 14" x 31/2") box on a non woodworking forum and I'm trying to find some answers and generally start a discussion on compact tool storage. The question I have is, does anyone have any idea what those curved lines on that brass triangle would be used for or what they might represent? This box has inspired me to build my own, it's much manageable than the H.O. Studley chest.I'll be writing about my build in a blog that I'll start in a day or so. In the meantime any thoughts on this chest or compact storage in general? 








There are more photos here. http://mantiquesmodern.com/item_details.php?id=499555
Jim


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I see some arc lines on it with nos. at the top and what appears to be holes at the bottom. My best guess is that it is used with a pencil or an awl to mark different diameter circles or maybe arcs? I'm sure someone will find about this.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

How cool is that, what a great piece of history! Look fwd to hearing the answer as I was thinking the same as Stefang.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Jim - Here's my 2 cents. I love the idea of compact storage for the purposes of transporting tools. I love looking at all the tools tightly packed into such a small space. What I don't like is the thought of having to move one or two tools in order to get to the one I want to use. I would treat this kind of tool case as a means of carrying my tools around which I would unpack at the job site and leave unpacked whilst working during the day. Then I'd pack them up again in the case when it is time to head on home. One big advatage of this kind of case is that it is easy to see if you are missing anything when you're packing up.

It is a cool project in any case. (pardon the pun)


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

If the brass triangle you're talking about is what's almost centered in the main tool box part,









I'm pretty sure it's purpose is to decoratively hold the square blade in place.









I remember seeing Roy Underhill use a Passer Drill to do something similar on a Woodwrights Shop episode.

This is a video from his school. You can see the actual drilling and results starting at about 5 minutes.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

if you are talking about the brass triangle in the lower right portion of the picture then I am in agreement with Mike (stefang) that they are probably for drawing circles, or arcs, of different radii.

I like the way that a craftsman of yester yore could design and build such a compact case to hold all of his tools. Although I would agree with Brit that I would leave them out while working.


----------



## Benvolio (Feb 10, 2013)

yup.

looks like you'd offer it up to a workpiece to mark compare radiuses (radii??) for making repeat cuts on legs etc. Guess it was easier than carrying around scrap wood for jigs in the days before cheap sheet material and pick up trucks.

But my guess is as good as anyone elses

Benv


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes I know, its like all of us want to run to the shop and start making this box, it looks beautiful…..but…...

I have been a couple of times in my life in the situation that I needed to get rid of almost all I had…and the question always is: What are those tools that I'll be always in need of…??? From all of my tools what ae those that I'll never part from? In my personal experience, I think, those are the tools I will place in that box. Now, the organization and tool list for my box is totally different of a Luthiermakers's Box. Just my two cents.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

If you are talking about the square, it's decorative, the triangle on the door on the right however is probably similiar to a framing square today, or similiar to tools you may or may not have used in your geometry class.

my guess though its that it's for drawing angles on boards or what have you, in the way that you would with a modern speed square.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

I think the brass traingle is what is known as a woodworker's triangle. As well as using it for marking 90 and 45 degree angles, you can use those graduations to mark off other angles too. I think the scribed arcs are just a means to get the graduations along the hypotenuse. Here is a more modern version from Rockler.










Jim, if I might be so bold, I'd like to ask another question of the group: What did the owner of this toolbox do for a living? What trade are these the tools of?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I didn't even notice the other one in the door. Hard to tell it was brass, and it was cut off until I viewed the image outside of the forum. I guess my answer isn't quite what you're looking for lol


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

That is a cool chest. I'll be watching the blog build. Its going to be interesting.

Andy, my guess to your question would be a finish carpenter.

In carpentry that square resembles a speed square.


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Andy of course you can as and add whatever you want. I was thinking a boatbuilder mostly because of the handle on top of the box. I have several very similar in my shop. They are used for lifting hatches, yet fold flat so they can be walked on. I am indeed familiar with a speed square, and as Andy showed the angled lines are all straight. In this photo they curve down to maybe the corner or to the graduated scale along the bottom edge. It looks like there is a name/logo on the square but I can't make it out. I like the idea of a radius reference, but the way they arch they aren't a true radius. For laying out angles they go to the wrong point. This is a better shot. 








My kit will have my most oft used tools, with some compromises. Specific jobs might need other tools. I normally have a pretty full compliment of tools in my car at least all summer long. I'd say adopt 90% of my work from May to October is out of the shop, either in a boatyard or dock or the most challenging on a boat on a mooring. The maximum inconvenience I'm striving for is moving one thing to get the tool I need, and yes it would stay out till I'm ready to leave.
Jim


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

That box is definitely inspiring. I love it! Saving that picture. Cant wait to watch your blog! This is going to be good.

Maybe those arched lines are just a fancier way of going about the same thing as the speed square? I mean the thing is brass so it is definitely a show off piece, maybe they just wanted to be fancy.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Whats up with the spoke shave at the bottome with no handles?


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

I agree Mauricio, that spokeshave is throwing me a bit too. Clearly there is room in the box for a bit more handle. Could it be it was cut down to fit a particular job?, because of some restriction of space? A mystery. The other mystery is what the heck is the tool in the back right corner? It looks like a bulbous type handle with a steel pointy thing right on top?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I saw that to Jim. I was thinking maybe a plumb bob.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

I've been pondering the tool in the back right corner too and I'm still not certain what this guy did for a living. He has a lock saw, a compass saw and a what looks like a salt saw in the door. I think the tool at the bottom of the cabinet is a travisher, but what the hell is up with that repair on that old brace? It certainly is a strange collection of tools and where are his chisels? Did he have another tool cabinet? I guess we'll never know.


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Don I'm thinking it might be a plumb bob also. That metal ring around it adding weight. It might be a string wheel on the lower end.
Andy there are hinges visible for a fold down panel, I'm guessing the chisels are behind there.
Jim


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

I dont know that tool has a brass ferrule and the "blade" looks like a gouge wrapped in paper if you look at it closely. It doesn't look like a plumb bob to me.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe it is a version of a "Yankee Screwdriver"???









Metal ring to keep the knob from splitting?


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Could be but a Yankee drill requires a lot of downward pressure, hard to do with a pointy stud on top.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

Well my guesses as to what he did, there are a few variations on finish carpenters….

Trim carpenters rarely use chisels now days, but they would have used a whole plethera of molding planes not present in this chest, and there are a couple of compartments we can't see into, but it's not big enough of a chest to hold a jointer plane or any of the large number of planes alot of trim carpenters would have used, but I think this chest just shows alot of wear, and isn't too horribly old, therefore it could be from a much later period. Though I do believe the screws suggest at least the 50s.

Now boat builders don't use the larger planes as often, but they would use them, and well chisels are pretty important to for boat building, back to the panels we can't see behind…

Then there's the artisan carpenter, well he can have and use any number of tools alot of others wouldn't use, and may not use the tools that most use. Chisels are pretty mandatory in that profession and again though we can't see behind that panel…..


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Surely a plumb bob with that point on it.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Considering how closely packed that tool box is, it is certainly a remarkable box and had to take some time in both the planning and the building.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

now, let's make this interesting topic, even more interesting….
What are those 20 tools you'll pack in your box, to go anywhere?


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Yes, it takes time trying to find the best/most compact arraignment. So far I'm enjoying the process. I actually do similar thing on the boats packing in things with no wasted space. As for my tools, the list is just short of 40. 
Maur, I think that ferule is to join a string spool to the wood. Still searching for an image.
Tcc my go to plane is a #3 working on curved wood the longer length is just heavier and gets in the way. At first I was going to put a 3 in but decided the LN low angle smoother was a more versital choice. Adjustable throat, lower profile, and throw in another blade with a steeper angle, it's like having two planes.
Jim


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Back, briefly, to the "what's it for" question: Let's think about maintenance rather than construction. Does that lead anywhere?

Kindly,

Lee

BTW, I think this is a museum piece.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

This is a really interesting item. I too like the idea of the compact, well planned storage, but having to move lots of tools would be a downside. If I ever designed something like this I'd make sure no tool had to be moved to get another one. I think one way to do that would be to have the tools attached to swingout doors like book pages. Would probably take even more planning and not sure I'd ever go that far, but this and the H.O. Studley chest are definitely inspiring.

As for the curved lines on the brass triangle, I think they only appear to be off from true radii because the picture is taken from an angle. Not sure exactly how it would be useful as a speed square type tool or for tracing radii the way it is though.


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Hi Tim, here is another photo more straight on.








The lines clearly curve toward the point. I wish I could make out the name or logo. On the one I'm building I want it planed out so most in convience would be only moving one thing, a draw, a tool, a flap, a keeper bar. No more than one.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

They look like curves for various radii, but I have no idea how one would use them for layout.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

There seems to be a small folding rule attached to that brass triangle. It pivots on the center line. It's got to be some kind of bevel gauge.


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Someone sure got lucky on the purchase of this toolbox - I'm sure it went for a small fortune. Here is an auction site in NY with about 7 photos of this beauty. Apparently from the 1800's. 
http://www.1stdibs.com/furniture/more-furniture-collectibles/more-antique-vintage-finds/rare-19th-century-fitted-tool-box/id-f_499555/


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

I think it is a small rule with a caliper end. I have one similar. Didn't think it was attached, but now that you mention it. I noticed that left corner doesn't go to a point but the angled edge does end at the scribed line which appears to be the centerline of that rule. Hummm.
Jim


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Didn't see that post Randy. The link I provided at the start was from the dealer that was actually listing it. Thanks.
Jim


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

I think this definately falls into the category of antique, and great for a collection, just not that great for working tools. Definately good for ideas and displaying, would probably hurt the value too much to actually use it though.


----------

